# Make the loneliness stop?



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

It's only been a week of physical separation. We are fully moved (in a nutshell: 12 year marriage, 4 kids, a ton of critters moved 6 hours away when I drew a line in the sand about his abuse and instead of deciding we were worth changing for, he basically told us not to let the door his our @sses on the way out.)

I've been good at keeping no contact. But its hard. Of course he hasn't even attempted. No phone calls, e-mails, texts, nothing.

I've moved in with my BF in the entire world, and for that I am so thankful. But I'm afraid I'm bringing her down. (She went through something similar last year.)

My kids went to stay with my mom for a couple weeks, and I suppose that's why I'm feeling so DAYUM LONELY!!!! 

I stay busy taking care of the umteen thousand critters and cleaning the house, but I swear I just feel like an empty shell. 

When does the loneliness end? I feel so flipping damaged that I will never be the same again. I'm not myself, I hate these feelings. I'm usually an optimistic, genuinely happy person. I'm scared that I've fallen into a depression and won't be able to recover. I'm afraid I will never feel like me again....


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't do it! This is temporary. You will feel good again. You have to maintain for your children and th critters LOLOL they need you. Men don't define us, they should enhance us...and vis versa. Believe me the pain does get easier and you just move to a different space. Best wishes.


----------

